# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Προσοχη ραδιογωνιομετρο

## viper7gr

Μετα απο καταγγελιες πολιτων στο 1ο Αστυνομικο τμημα Πειραια για νεκρωση ολων των συσκευων ληψης[τηλεοραση,κινητο,ραδιοφωνα] στην περιοχη καλιπολη[τριγυρω απο την εκκλησια Αγιος Βασιλειος] μεχρι πασαλιμανι[τριγυρω απο ζανειο νοσοκομειο] λογω παρεμβολων,απο τη δευτερα η ΕΕΕΤ θα εχει στημενο ραδιογωνιομετρα[2 για την ακριβεια] στην εν λογω περιοχη με τη συνοδεια περιπολικων...Οσοι εκπεμπετε παρανομοι κ οσοι δεν εχετε κανει δηλωση στην ΕΕΕΤ να ειστε προσεκτικοι. 
_________________

----------


## vmanolis

Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς "παράνομοι" και "δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ" ;
Δηλαδή πως κάποιος γίνεται νόμιμος ;

----------


## vmanolis

Μπορείς να postάρεις την δήλωση για την ΕΕΤΤ ; Που την στέλνεις ;
Τι συμπληρώνει εκεί κάποιος που είναι client σε έναν άλλον από το AWMN;

----------


## papashark

> Μπορείς να postάρεις την δήλωση για την ΕΕΤΤ ; Που την στέλνεις ;
> Τι συμπληρώνει εκεί κάποιος που είναι client σε έναν άλλον από το AWMN;


Κάνε ένα search στο φόρουμ, και στο site της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## pstratos

Το σκηνικό θυμ'ίζει τη συχνότητα 22, ή τις εποχές του CB που ψήναμε περιστέρια και μόλις "επεφτε σύρμα" όλα καταλήγαν στο υπόγειο και όλλοι τον κινέζο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

...έτσι...  ::  
ακριβώς!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Στο site της ΕΕΤΤ βρήκα μόνο δήλωση για ραδιοζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο.
Εκεί τι περιθώρια υπάρχουν ;  ::  
Κάποιος κόμβος (όπως π.χ. για εμένα ο ΑΤΙΑ) έχει κάνει την αντίστοιχη δήλωση λογικά ώστε να είναι "νόμιμος". Αλλιώς δεν θα μας προέτρεπε κανείς να γίνουμε "νόμιμοι" και εμείς.  ::

----------


## mbjp

χμφ μενω σε αυτη τη περιοχη και ειναι γεγονος οτι απο τα τελη δεκεμβριου TV & Ραδιοφωνο εχουν χαλια ληψη..και νομιζαμε οτι πταιει ο "απο πανω" επειδη κατι πειραξε στα καλωδια της κεντρικης κεραιας  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς "παράνομοι" και "δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ" ;
> Δηλαδή πως κάποιος γίνεται νόμιμος ;


Πέρα από την δήλωση για την νομιμότητα η ΕΕΤΤ λέει μέγιστη εκπομπή 20dB.

Αν εκπέμπεις παραπάνω είσαι παράνομος.

Επίσης η πολεοδομία επιτρέπει χωρίς άδεια ιστό μέχρι 4 μέτρα από το τελευταίο σημείο στήριξης (δεν ξέρω αν ασχολείται η ΕΕΤΤ με αυτό το θέμα).

----------


## drf

> Μετα απο καταγγελιες πολιτων στο 1ο Αστυνομικο τμημα Πειραια για νεκρωση ολων των συσκευων ληψης[τηλεοραση,κινητο,ραδιοφωνα] στην περιοχη καλιπολη[τριγυρω απο την εκκλησια Αγιος Βασιλειος] μεχρι πασαλιμανι[τριγυρω απο ζανειο νοσοκομειο] λογω παρεμβολων,απο τη δευτερα η ΕΕΕΤ θα εχει στημενο ραδιογωνιομετρα[2 για την ακριβεια] στην εν λογω περιοχη με τη συνοδεια περιπολικων...Οσοι εκπεμπετε παρανομοι κ οσοι δεν εχετε κανει δηλωση στην ΕΕΕΤ να ειστε προσεκτικοι. 
> _________________


ωχ... κοίτα τι χάνω ...!!!!τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό;


[αλήθεια δε το έκανα εγώ!  ::   ::   ::  ]

----------


## pvas

Που το θυμήθηκες 5 μήνες μετά;  ::

----------


## drf

> Που το θυμήθηκες 5 μήνες μετά;



τελικά τι έγινε...;; απάντηση θα πάρω από κανέναν;  ::

----------


## wiresounds

By the way, είχα δει το βαν να στρίβει από την Σπύρου Λούη στην Κηφισίας προς Μαρούσι πριν από τρεις εβδομάδες. Περίπου στις 3 μ.μ.

----------


## papashark

4 μήνες και μια εβδομάδα έκανε το ΒΑΝ να παέι από τον πειραιά στην κηφισίας ? Ουάου !!!  ::   ::   ::  


Για να γελάσουμε :

Ξέρετε ότι υπάρχει κανονισμός ότι πέριξ των σταθερών θέσεων που γίνονται μετρήσεις σε αποστάσης 1 χιλιόμετρο εάν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε ?

----------


## dti

> Ξέρετε ότι υπάρχει κανονισμός ότι πέριξ των σταθερών θέσεων που γίνονται μετρήσεις σε αποστάσης 1 χιλιόμετρο εάν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε ?


Αυτό δεν αναφέρεται για τους σταθμούς πάνω στα βουνά;

----------


## papashark

Δεν είναι μόνο επάνω στα βουνά...



```
Αθήνα -Πεντέλη N 38.04.40,7.. E 23.52.51,8.. 1079 Μέτρα
Αθήνα-Κορυδαλλός N 37.59.43,6.. E 23.38.55,5.. 216 Μέτρα
Αθήνα-Άσπρα Χώματα N 38.01.33,4.. E 23.40.05,1.. 195 Μέτρα
Αθήνα-Αλεποβούνι N 37.57.30,9.. E 23.46.06,8.. 251 Μέτρα
Αθήνα-Βράχων N 37.56.49,2.. E23.45.35,0.. 240 Μέτρα
Θεσσσαλονίκη - Σταθμός Πυροσβεστικής N 40.37.47,4.. E 22.58.22,2.. 180 Μέτρα
Θεσσσαλονίκη-Πύργος Υδρευσης N 40.38.28,1.. E 22.58.06,3.. 218 Μέτρα
Θεσσσαλονίκη-Ψηλή Κορυφή N 40.43.42,5.. E 22.54.00,8.. 356 Μέτρα
```

Τα 2 στον Κορυδαλλό και άσρπα χώματα θέλουν προσοχή, όπως και τα 2 σε Βύρωνα-Καισαριανή (Θέατρο Βράχων και Αλεποβούνι)

Θα ποστάρω και ένα χάρτη.

----------


## papashark

χάρτες (μην πάρετε ότι βλέπετε τις μετρητής, ο χάρτης μου είναι κακοκαλιμπραρισμένος)

----------


## Silencer

Ο πρώτος με τον δεύτερο χάρτη έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι ίδιοι ..........

----------


## papashark

Απλά την εντύπωση είχες ?  ::  Ήταν όντως οι ίδιοι. Το διόρθωσα πάντως  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πάνο νομίζω ότι έχει και ένα στο κέντρο επικοινωνιών στην ΒΑ γωνία του Πενταγώνου...  ::

----------


## papashark

Aυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, για την οποία δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω δυστηχώς.

----------


## mojiro

αυτα απο ποτε ειναι στημενα ?

----------


## lambrosk

Πολααα χρόνια.... τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία ξέρω εγώ...

----------


## mojiro

> Πολααα χρόνια.... τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία ξέρω εγώ...


α ενταξει.... αφου δεν με εχουν πιασει ακομα....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Προφανώς δεν ενοχλείς...  ::

----------

